# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ταλαντωτές FM

## ALAMAN

Γειά σας ξέρετε κατα τη γνώμη σας ποιό τρανζίστορ να χρησιμοποιήσω για καλύτερη
ταλάντωση στα FM. Κατα τη γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι το 2Ν2219, έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο;

----------


## kostas30

6ak5  -   6C4  :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## amiga

J310 είναι πολύ καλό , αλλιώς βάλε BF199

----------


## phoenix_2007

> 6ak5  -   6C4



Φίλε μου ALAMAN, βλέπεις ότι ο kostas30, που είναι παλιος και έμπειρος, για ταλάντωση στα FM σου προτείνει μικρά αλλά "θαυματουργά" λαμπάκια. Γι'αυτό θα σου έλεγα και εγώ να αφήσεις τα τρανζίστορ και να ασχοληθείς με λάμπες, οι οποίες και ζόρισμα αντέχουν και βαττ αποδίδουν και δεν καίγονται εύκολα (πρέπει να "οργιάσεις" για να τις κάψεις). Απλά, θα πρέπει να προσέχεις τις υψηλές τάσεις. Τώρα βέβαια, αν θέλεις καλά και ντε να είσαι "σιλικονάτος" και όχι γυάλινος, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα - απόλυτα σεβαστό.

----------


## Giannis511

> 6ΑΚ5  -   6C4



*Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά!*

Φίλε ALAMAN, όπως είπε και ο προλαλήσαντας Βαγγέλης, ένας ταλαντωτής με λυχνία δεν έχει τίποτα να ζηλέψει από αυτόν με τρανζίστορς. Μάλιστα η 6C4 που την έχω δοκιμάσει έχει φανταστική διαμόρφωση (και ικανοποιητική σταθερότητα), και συγκρίνοντας με τρανζιστορικούς ταλαντωτές, ακόμα και PLL, έχει απίστευτη διαφορά!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: Και αυτούσια δίνουν τόσο η 6ΑΚ5 όσο και η 6C4, 3-3,5 βατ που είναι μια αξιοπρεπέστατη ισχύς!Εγώ ένα τρανζιστορικό έχω βγάλει στα 4 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα για να προσπαθήσω χωρίς αποτέλεσμα να το συντονίσω, και αγωνιούσα μην κάψω τίποτα και μ@λ@κίες, τη στιγμή που η ΕL504 ήτη 30+ χρονών μπλέδιαζε και δε τη φοβόμουνα!Ναι, ήταν το γνωστό κιτ της γνωστής εταιρίας που βασανίζει τους πιτσιρικάδες που το παίρνουν για να ξεκινήσουν μπλα μπλα μπλα... 

Πάντως εαν επιμένεις σε τρανζίστορ να προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα *BF199* και *BF900*.Mάλιστα το δεύτερο αν δεν κάνω λάθος οδηγεί απ' ευθείας 2SC1971 για να πάρεις μερικά Watts.

----------


## electron

Φίλοι μου δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας για μια ταλάντωση δεν είναι τόσο ο τύπος του τρανζίστορ που θα βάλουμε αλλά ο σχεδιασμός γενικότερα του θεωρητικού κυκλώματος της ταλάντωσης.Όλα αυτά για να κατανοηθούν καλύτερα θα πρέπει να αναπτυχθούν με τα καταλληλα μαθηματικά υβριδικά μοντέλα.Όμως γενικά και για να μην μπλέξουμε με αυτά θα αναφέρω ενδεικτικά κάποιους παράγοντες που μπορούμε να επέμβουμε κατά τον σχεδιασμό και είναι η θερμική σταθεροποίηση,η αντιστάθμιση των ενδωχωρητικοτήτων κλπ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σέβομαι απόλυτα τη γνώμη σας αλλα και εγγώ μη νομίζετε τις λάμπες σε σχέσει με τους
πομπούς τις βάζω πολύ πιο πάνω απο τα τρανζίστορ για τους λόγους που είπατε




> J310 είναι πολύ καλό , αλλιώς βάλε BF199







> Πάντως εαν επιμένεις σε τρανζίστορ να προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα BF199 και BF900.Mάλιστα το δεύτερο αν δεν κάνω λάθος οδηγεί απ' ευθείας 2SC1971 για να πάρεις μερικά Watts.



Όλα αυτά που με γράψατε πόσο κοστίζουν; όχι όλα μαζί το καθένα ξεχωριστά
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο που αφηερώσατε για να απαντήσετε στο ερώτημά μου

----------


## Giannis511

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4711 Δες εδώ. Αυτά τα BF δεν πρέπει να έχουν πάνω από 2,5-3 ευρώ. Το 1971 είναι λίγο πιο ακριβό δεν ξέρω όμως πόσο έχει

----------


## amiga

Το BF199 10 λεπτά και το J310 30 λεπτά! (Τουλάχιστον εδώ στην επαρχεία......)

----------


## ALAMAN

Όλα είναι npn τρανζίστορ; δεν το νομίζω.
Μετά το σχέδιο ταλαντωσής πώς θα κάνω ενίσχυσή για να φτάσω στο τελικό στάσιο του πομπού;




> 2SC1971 για να πάρεις μερικά Watts.



Όταν λές μερικά watts; θα πάρω πάνω απο 3;

----------


## moutoulos

> Όλα είναι npn τρανζίστορ; δεν το νομίζω.
> Μετά το σχέδιο ταλαντωσής πώς θα κάνω ενίσχυσή για να φτάσω στο τελικό στάσιο του πομπού;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από Giannis511
> ...



Το 2SC1971 με είσοδο 0.3W σου βγάζει περίπου 4W,   
με 0.5W σου βγάζει περίπου 6W, και με 0.7W σου βγάζει 
κάπου 8W.

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό τρανζίστορ
Το τρανζίστορ της ταλάντωσης πόσα watt βγάζει;
Λέω να το βάλω στο πομπό για έξοδο. Το 2Ν2219 ώς ταλαντωτής
βγάζει τίποτα για να τα ενισχύσω με το 2SC1971;
Ποιό τρανζίστορ να χρησιμοποιήσω απο αυτά που μου είπατε ώς ταλαντωτή;

----------


## amiga

Κατ αρχάς ΠΟΤΕ δεν φτιάχνουμε πομπό με τρανζίστορ ταλάντωσης και απλά του βάζουμε και ένα δεύτερο για ενίσχυση.
Πάντα βάζουμε και ένα ενδιάμεσα για buffer όστε να μην επιρεάζεται ο ταλαντωτής απο τα επόμενα στάδια.
Το 2219 ως αυτοταλάντωτο μου είχε δώσει και 1W αν θυμάμαι καλλά.
Αλλα σου προτείνω να βάλεις ενα για ταλάντωση ένα buffer ένα ενισχυτικό και στο τέλος το 1971 ή και το 1972 για 15W (ανάλογα με το πόσο ισχύ θα έχεις απο το προηγούμενο στάδιο).
Το θέμα είναι να φτιάξει κάτι που να παίζει και όχι κάτι που να αυτοταλλαντώνει και και και απλά για να κερδίσεις 2-3 ευρώ απο 1 τρανζίστορ 4 πυκνωτές 1 choke και 3 ανιτάσεις!!!!!
Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ταλαντωτή με όποιο τρανζίστορ ή λάμπα θέλεις ανάλογα με τα προσωπικά σου γούστα!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε ένα σχέδιο ταλαντωτή buffer κια ενισχυτή
Έχω έναν πομπό 4W όπως θα δείτε το έχω κάνει και θέμα
Μα ταλαντωτή 2Ν2219 και έξοδο BD139 buffer δεν έχει
πώς όμως θα βάλω-προσαρμόσω το 2SC1971 μετά το τρανσίστορ εξόδου;
Πόσο καστίζει το 2SC1971;

----------


## Giannis511

> *Κατ αρχάς ΠΟΤΕ δεν φτιάχνουμε πομπό με τρανζίστορ ταλάντωσης και απλά του βάζουμε και ένα δεύτερο για ενίσχυση.
> Πάντα βάζουμε και ένα ενδιάμεσα για buffer όστε να μην επιρεάζεται ο ταλαντωτής απο τα επόμενα στάδια.*
> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ταλαντωτή με όποιο τρανζίστορ ή λάμπα θέλεις ανάλογα με τα προσωπικά σου γούστα!!!



Ολόσωστος ο amiga  :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:  

To 2N2219 ή ακόμη BFR96 μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις άνετα σαν buffer είναι τσίλικα και δοκιμασμένα (και σχετικά φτηνά) τρανζίστορ για αυτές τις δουλειές. Θα προτιμούσα το 2219 όμως... 

Πάντως αν το ρίξεις στη λυχνία, να βγάλεις κάτι καλό 6C4,6ΑΚ5,ΕL84(σε χαμηλή τάση) που είναι οι πλέον κλασσικές. Αλλά και η ΕCC8* κάνουν θαύματα...Δεν ξέρω, τις θεωρώ πιο "έμπιστες" τις λαμπίτσες.

----------


## amiga

buffer

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις και με τα άλλα δύο (ταλαντωτή και ενίσχυση-έξοδος)
το 2SC1971 έχει 6Ε  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## 234

ALAMAN στις παρακάτω σελίδες θα βρεις σχέδια με τα τρανζίστορ  ,  bf199  
To j310 δεν το έχω δουλέψει γιατί ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να το βρω , αλλά σε   όσα σχέδια επαγγελματικών πομπών έχω δει το χρησιμοποιούν σαν ταλάντωση   



http://www.radiosystem.go.ro/osc%20bf199.gif
http://www.radiosystem.go.ro/Oscilat...%20varicap.gif
http://www.radiosystem.go.ro/oscilator_mediu.htm
http://www.radiosystem.go.ro/hartley.htm
http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/

----------


## Giannis511

Λοιπόν φίλε βάλε ΒF900 ταλάντωση, την μπάφερ του amiga και στο καπάκι 2Ν4427. Μετά ΒLY87Α και έχεις ένα πολύ χαριτωμένο FM exciter με 10 W έξοδο...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι έτσι λέω να το κάνω, την buffer του amiga θα την βάλω όπωσδίποτε είναι πολύ καλο (πιστεύω)
Τώρα πώς θα βρώ ταλαντωτή, ψάχνω και δεν βρήσκω τίποτα, όταν λές στο καπάκι ενοείς στην έξοδο; Και μετά το BLY87A για τελική ενίσχυση έ;
Στις σελίδες παραπάνω δεν βρήκα τίποτα

----------


## Giannis511

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4711

H διάταξή του πομπού θα είναι BF900 - BFR90 - 2N4427 και για να πάρεις καμμιά 10αριά W θα βάλεις το ΒLΥ87 στην έξοδο. Για το 2Ν4427 δες το στάδιο εξόδου που έχει ο πομπός VCO 1W στα κυκλώματα του site. Για το BLY87 δες εδώ: http://homepage.eircom.net/%7Eyellowbeard/10%20Watt.htm Μπορείς να βρεις και άλλα σχέδια ταλαντωτών έχει μια καλή συλλογή...

----------


## m28

Ακόμα καλύτερα BF900 --> BF900 --> BFR96S --> 2N4427 --> BLY87A
Το BF900 λειτουργεί τέλεια σαν buffer.

----------


## 234

ALAMAN  ξανακοίταξε τις σελίδες που γράφω ποιο πάνω , έσβησα τις παλιές για να μην μπερδεύεσαι και πέρασα καινούργιες  μόνο με ταλαντωτές

----------


## amiga

Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι δεν παίρνουμε 3-4 άσχετα μεταξύ τουε σχέδια τα κολλάμε και εκπέμουν σωστά!!! Κατα 90% θα πρέπει να παίξεις με τις τημές των πυκνωτών εισόδου - εξόδου καθώς και με τις τάσεις του κάθε μέρους ώστε να αποφύγεις αυτοταλλαντώσεις και υπεροδήγηση του ενώς σταδίου απο το άλλο.
Επίσης προσπάθησε να το κάνεις τουλάχιστων μέχρι το προτελευταίο στάδιο broadband.

----------


## ALAMAN

> http://www.radiosystem.go.ro/osc%20bf199.gif 
> http://www.radiosystem.go.ro/Oscilat...%20varicap.gif



Τις δύο πρώτες δεν μπορώ να τις ανοίξω.
Μου άρεσε η τελευτέα
Μου άρεσε αυτό αλλα έχει πολλές τάσεις 8 και 12V
Και αυτό
αλλα τελικά θα κάνω αυτό αφού το εγκρίνετε εσείς πρώτα





> H διάταξή του πομπού θα είναι BF900 - BFR90 - 2N4427 και για να πάρεις καμμιά 10αριά W θα βάλεις το ΒLΥ87 στην έξοδο.



Άν δεν βάλω το BLY87A πόσα θα έχω στην έξοδο; Και πόσο κοστίζει αυτό το τρανζίστορ;

Και κάτι άλλο, Τί είναι broadband  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Νά και κάτι που μου διέφυγε
Μπορείτε να μου το "κόψετε" σε κομάτια πχ ταλαντωτής, buffer, και τελικό στάδιο;

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πεί τα χαρακτηρηστηκά των παρακάτω πηνίων;
L1 : 4 wdg, dia 8 mm, 1 mm CuAg, space 1 mm;
     Mounted 8 mm above PCB (Leads are 4 mm)
L2 : 6-hole ferroxcube wideband HF-choke (5 wdg)
L3 : 6-hole ferroxcube wideband HF-choke (5 wdg)
Είναι στο τελευταίο σχέδιο που πρότεινα απο τα 3 πιο πάνω

----------


## chip

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω RF σχεδίαση αλλά τα παραπάνω δεν μου θυμίζουν οδηγό κατασκευής πομπού αλλά οδηγό κατασκευής μηχανήματος παρεμβολών...
Ξέρω οτι αυτό που λέω είναι τραβηγμένο και μπορεί να είναι τυχερός αυτός που θα δοκιμάσει αυτή την σχεδίαση...όμως ένας σωστός πομπός θέλει πολύ περισσότερη μελέτη...προσαρμογή των βαθμίδων με βάση διαγράμματα smith υπολογισμούς μέσο παραμέτρων S...κλπ....
Και αυτά τα λέω πολύ επιφανειακά ...ακριβώς γιατί όπως είπα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα....
Περιμένω την γνώμη σε αυτό το θέμα και κάποιου με θεωρητική γνώση στο αντικείμενο (ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού ή ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικού.... ή εστω κάποιου που διάβασε λίγα μαθηματικά και μετά 5-10 βιβλία τουλάχιστον για RF circuit design... η άντε έστω και 1-2)

----------


## ALAMAN

τέτοιου είδους βιβλία πού μπορούμε να βρούμε, σχετικά με τα κυκλώματα RF

----------


## chip

Παντού...στα τεχνικά βιβλιοπωλεία με παραγγελεία (συνηθως είναι ξενόγλωσσα)
Αν θες να κοιτάξω να σου πω μερικούς τίτλους.
Ένα ωραίο εισαγωγικό είναι το RF circuit design εκδόσεις NEWNES αλλά δεν θύμάμε τώρα συγραφέα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στα ελληνικά άν γίνετε γιατί με τα αγγλικά δεν τα πάω καλά
Τιμή εώς 30Ε. Άν υπάρχει κάτι καλό και μεγάλο βιβλίο τότε ευχαρίστως να 
δώσω και 50Ε
Οι εκδόσεις ΤΖΙΟΛΑ δεν έχεουν;

----------


## chip

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω κάποιο. Πιστεύω αν υπάρχει κάποιο (λογικά θα υπάρχει) θα έχει γίνει για να καλυφθούν οι ανάγκες κάποιου μαθήματος στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι έχει γραφτει για να εξυπηρετεί άλλους σκοπούς... Ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο, όπως πρέπει φυσικά να είναι θα εμβαθύνει στο μαθηματικό κομμάτι. της κατασκευής. Αντίθετα πιστεύω οτι εσυ χρειάζεσαι κάτι ενδιάμεσο ... κατι που θα αναφέρεται σε βασικές σχεδιάσεις. εννοείτε μαζί με τα μαθηματικά τους... (αλλιώς δεν έχει κανένα νόημα) και ταυτόχρονα συμβουλές για το πως τα μαθηματιά αυτά επιδρούν στην πράξη. Επίσης θα σε μαθαίνει πως να διαβάζεις ένα datasheet για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα στοιχεία του σε μία σχεδίαση αλλά και πως θα τυλήξεις ένα τοροειδή πηνίο αν δηλαδή θα πρέπει να είναι κοντα οι σπήρεες ή μακρια.. κλπ κλπ....
Με ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο δεν θα γίνεις φυσικα RF engineer που άλλωστε για να γίνεις πρέπει να διαβάσεις πολλά βιβλία αλλά θα έχεις μια πρώτη επαφή και δεν θα χαθείς μέσα σε μαθηματικά. Ακόμα θα μπορείς να κάνεις μία εκτίμιση για το τι μπορείς να πειράξεις σε ένα σχέδια και τι όχι και θα αντιληφθείς οτι τίποτα δεν γίνεται στην τύχη σε ένα σχέδιο.
Και εντελώς ενημερωτικά RF engineer δεν γίνεσε εύκολα, θέλει πολύ διάβασμα και πειραματισμό μπροστά σε μηχανήματα μετρησεων (αδύνατον να τα έχει ερασιτέχνης) και γι αυτό και οι ετήσιοι μισθοί τους είναι στην περιοχή των 60000-100000 λιρών αγγλίας!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Οι Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές του Παπακωνσταντίνου είναι στα ελληνικά.Σίγουρα όχι ό,τι καλύτερο...


Τα βιβλία του Τράπαλη και του Τριλιανού τα έχει κάποιος ή γνωρίζετε αν τα πουλάνε στα βιβλιοπωλεία;

----------


## chip

Που τον θυμήθηκες τον ΤΡΑΠΑΛΗ...  κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο κατάστημα του παπασωτηρίου μήπως υπάρχει ξεχασμένο.
Στα ΑΜ θέλεις να εκπέμψεις...? γιατί ο Τράπαλης έχει ελάχίστα στα FM.

----------


## chip

εκτός αυτού...οι πομποί FM που παρουσιάζει πρέπει να είναι με διάταξη διαμορφωτή δηλαδή κανονικά δεν ειναι fm (frequency modulation) αλλα pm (Phase modulation) δηλαδή καλύτερα...κοίτα για τίποτα καλυτερο....

----------


## radioamateur

Όχι απαραίτητα φίλε μου.Μια πλήρη σχεδιοθήκη είναι πάντα χρήσιμη και για θεωρητική μελέτη.Αν βέβαια γνωρίζετε εναλλακτικά τεχνικά βιβλιοπωλεία ακόμα καλύτερα...για παν ενδεχόμενο...
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## 234

ALAMAN στο σχέδιο που έβαλες ταλαντωτής είναι το 2Ν2219 ,   buffer το 2Ν4427 , και τελικό στάδιο το BLY87A .
Στην άλλη σου ερώτηση το L1 είναι 4 σπείρες σε 8 χιλιοστά διάμετρο 
Και L2 ,L3 μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις VK200.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί ξέρω τα στάδια θεωριτηκά, θέλω να τα χωρίσω αρκιβώς μαζί με τα περιφεριακά εξαρτήματά τους
Άν δεν γίνετε δεν πειράζει για εκπεδευτηκούς λόγους το θελω (δηλ. να ξεχωρίζω το buffer απο τον ταλαντωτή κτλ.)
Μπορώ να βάλω ένα άλλο τρανζίστορ αντί του BLY87A για να βγάλω περίπου 5W διότι έτσι όπως το κόβω πρέπει να βγάζει
περίπου 10W, εγώ θέλω 5W διότι μετά που θα βάλω το λίνεαρ δεν θέλω να καεί το τρανζίστορ απο την μεγάλη οδήγηση
επίσης πού μπορώ να βρώ ένα pll γιατί με είπαν οτι τσουλάει λίγο αλλα εγώ θα το δικιμάσω για να το δώ και ο ίδιος
Για pll το είχα αναφέρει και σε ένα άλλο θέμα αλλα δεν μου είπατε και πολά
Πες μου και για το L2 Και L3 έτσι να το γνωρίζω.
Κανένα κύκλωμα εξόδου για τελική ενίσχυση γύρω στα 5W;

----------


## amiga

Θα έχεις μεταβλητά τάση στο BLY87 και θα πέρνεις όσο θέλεις απο 0 έως 10 W και έτσι θα οδηγέις οποιοδήποτε λινεαρ! Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις 5άβατο

----------


## jeik

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πεί τα χαρακτηρηστηκά των παρακάτω πηνίων; 
L1 : 4 wdg, dia 8 mm, 1 mm CuAg, space 1 mm; 
     Mounted 8 mm above PCB (Leads are 4 mm) 
L2 : 6-hole ferroxcube wideband HF-choke (5 wdg) 
L3 : 6-hole ferroxcube wideband HF-choke (5 wdg) 
Είναι στο τελευταίο σχέδιο που πρότεινα απο τα 3 πιο πάνω



Το  πηνιο  1   ειναι  4  σπειρες  χωρις  πυρηνα  διαμετρου  8  χιλιοστων  με  επαργυρο  συρμα  ενος  χιλιοστου  (ο  κεντρικος  ασημοχρωμος  αγωγος  ενος  καλου  ομοαξονικου  καλωδιου  ειναι  οτι  πρεπει) με  αποσταση  σπειρων  μεταξυ  τους  1  χιλ.
Τα  2  και  3  ειναι  τα  κλασικα  στραγγαλιστικα  πηνια  τροφοδοσιας  DC  με  φεριτη  (πχ  VK  200) .

----------


## 234

Για  Linear 7 Watt  δες  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2836
Και για περισσότερα Watt 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1916

----------


## ALAMAN

> Θα έχεις μεταβλητά τάση στο BLY87 και θα πέρνεις όσο θέλεις απο 0 έως 10 W και έτσι θα οδηγέις οποιοδήποτε λινεαρ! Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις 5άβατο



Ναί σίγουρα θα έχω μεταβλητή ισχύ αλλα πώς θα ρυθμίσω χωρίς γέφυρα; Μήπως μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάτι σαν
φίλτρο για να δείνει 5W σταθερά δληαδή να κώβεια πο τα 5,5W περίπου και πάνω






> Για Linear 7 Watt δες http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2836 
> Και για περισσότερα Watt 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1916



Το δευτερο είναι πολύ καλό δίνει μέχρι 40W και με 500mW  :Shocked:  
Και με δύο τρανζίστορ
Αυτό το τρανζίστορ θα είναι πολύ ακριβό, πόσο περίπου έχει; (C1946A)
Το άλλο πόσο έχει; (C1971) 
Και έχει και κάτι μεταβλητούς,  :Crying or Very sad:   150pF  :Shocked:   κάπως τεράστια χωρητηκότητα για μεταβλητό
Δεν νομίζω να είναι αερόφυλος;

----------


## 234

Τα  τρανζίστορ  είναι το 2sc1971  και 2sc1946a , και για τον μεταβλητό δες τις φωτογραφίες

----------


## ALAMAN

είναι αυτοί που φένοντε στην φωτογραφία;  
Ο Μανιάτης θα έχει; Είχα πάει μια μέρα και   
του ζήτησα μεταβλητούςς 10-80pF και είχε   
μέχρι 60  
Το 2sc1971 το έχει στην πόλη μου 6Ε αλλα το 2sc1946a δεν ξέρω αν το έχει
πόσο περίπου κοστίζει αυτό; καμία καλύτερη τιμή πού μπορώ να βρώ; 
Δηλαδή με ένα τρανζίστορ των 6Ε και ένα τρανζίστορ που υποθετικά λέω οτι έχει
πάνω απο 10Ε μπορούμε να ενισχύσουμε τα 500mW σε 25W;;;;;;; Πόσο θα κοστίσει η όλη κατασκευή;           
και ένα τρανζίστορ των 35Ε ενισχύει τα 4W και σε 25W;;;;;; Με 35Ε θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω το λίνεαρ
με τα δύο τρανζίστορ
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :o  :o

----------


## ALAMAN

ορίστε και το σχέδιο που έβγαλα.
Ταλαντωτής το BF900, buffer το BFR90, Τελική ενίσχυση 2SC1971.
Για buffer μπρώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι καλύτερο; καλό είναι αυτό;
Το σχέδιο πώς το βλέπετε είναι καλό; θέλει αλλαγές, έχει λάθοι;
Σχολιάστε το τί λάθος έκανα; τί πρέπει να αλλάξω; πείτε τη γνώμη σας
Στον ενισχυτή γιατί δεν παίρνει τροφοδοσία;
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τα χαρακτηρηστκά των πηνίων του; ιδίως το L3 είναι εδώ

----------


## sigmacom

*Λάθη*
1. Μπερδεμένη αρίθμιση των υλικών (π.χ. υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί 2 πυκνωτές ονοματισμένοι C1, C2 κλπ). Δυσκολεύει την συννενοήση όπως καταλαβαίνεις.
2. Ο C5 στην βάση του BF900 αποκλείεται να είναι 4.7nF, δεν θα ταλαντώσει ποτέ.
3. Ο C1 στην είσοδο του ήχου πρέπει να μεγαλώσει στα 10μF, να μπεί ένα VK200 σε σειρά με την R1 και μια αντίσταση 47kΩ κατ' ευθείαν από την είσοδο (πριν τον C1) προς τη γη για τερματισμό της εισόδου.
4. O C2 στον ήχο είναι περιττός αν μπεί το VK200. Αν θες να κόψεις τις υψηλές συχνότητες (υποτυπώδες low pass φίλτρο για τα 16kHz - και καλά...), πρέπει να τον μεγαλώσεις (3.9 - 5.6nF).
5. Ο C14 και ο C1 που είναι σε σειρά, μάλλον προέκυψε από copy-paste δυο διαφορετικών κυκλωμάτων και είναι λάθος. Ισοδυναμεί με το να έβαζες ένα πυκνωτή 5.56pF ο οποίος είναι αδικαιολόγητα μικρός για την ζεύξη αυτών των δυο σταδίων. Ένας 22 - 33pF είναι ΟΚ.
6. Το L1 δεν είναι 4σπ σε 8mm τούμπο, αλλά 3.5σπ σε 6mm τούμπο, σύρμα διατομής 0.8mm

*Παραλείψεις*
1. Δεν φαίνεται να γειώνεται το regulator VR1 και το δικτύωμα γύρω του.
2. Ομοίως οι R2 & R3 στο BFR90
3. Δεν έχεις βάλει πόλωση στην βάση του 2SC1971

*Διευκρινήσεις*
1. Το L3 είναι 6σπ πάνω σε φερρίτη, βάλε άφοβα VK200.
2. Η τροφοδοσία του 2SC1971 γίνεται στον C23 

*Βελτιώσεις*
1. Αν χρησιμοποιείς την ίδια varicap και για συντονισμό και για διαμόρφωση, θα μεταβάλλεται η ένταση του ήχου ανάλογα με την συχνότητα συντονισμού. Προτιμάται πάντα η χρήση δεύτερης ξεχωριστής varicap για την διαμόρφωση, με την σχετική συνδεσμολογία φυσικά.
2. Από τον VR1 στείλε με ξεχωριστά VK200 τις τροφοδοσίες στα δυο στάδια, και όχι με τα δυο VK200 σε σειρά όπως είναι τώρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

1. Την μπερδεμένη αρίθμηση την έκανα ωστε όταν πάω να αγοράσω τα υλυκά το κάθε κύκλωμα να έχει
τα δικά του υλικά ούτως ή άλιώς έτσι ήταν στα κυκλώματα η αρίθμηση.
2. Ο C5 είναι 4.7nF έτσι το έχει στο κύκλωμα του ταλαντωτή http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/
3. Το διώθρωσα όπως το κατάλαβα, σωστό;
4. Γιατί έιναι περιτός άν μπεί VK200 αφού κατα κεί δεν υπάρχει VK200 μόνο στην τροφοδοσία, εκτός άν λές
αυτό που μου είπες να διωρθώσω πώς γίνετε να το μεγαλώσω στα 5,6nF αφού είναι ήδη στα 100nF εκτός άν
λές να τον μικρένω και έκανες λάθος. Για τα 16khz απο ότι κατάλαβα λές να βάλω φίλτρο να αποκόπει τις υψηλές συχνότητες, ναι θα ενδιαφερόμουνα για κάτι τέτοιο διότι στο ραδιόφωνο ακούγετε κάπως ψιλή φωνή (με τον πομπο που
έχω τώρα) θα ήθελα λίγο μπάσο
5. Ναι προέκυψαν απο συνδυασμό δύο κυκλωμάτων, θα το διορθώσω Γιατί όμως ισοδυναμεί με έναν 5,56pF; ΟΚ θα βάλω 33pF
6. Ναι στο πηνίο ήξερα οτι θα έκανα 100% λάθος ΟΚ ευχαριστώ

1. Γιατί δεν φένετε να γειώνω το VR1 μήπως η γείωση πρέπει να μπεί κάπου αλού; αλλα φού εκεί την είχε το κύκλωμα
2. Στην R2 και R3 πρέπει να μπεί γέιωση;
3. Όταν λές πόλωση στην βάση του 2SC1971 ενοείς αντίσταση ε; ναι το πρόσεξα κι εγώ αλλα αφού έτσι το είχε έτσι
το έκανα, τί αντίσταση;

1. ΟΚ VK200 για  L3, για τα άλλα (κύκλωμα ενισχυτή)
2. Δηλαδή το 2SC1971 τροφοδοτείτε απο τον C23;

αυτά που δεν κατάλαβα:
[code="sigmacom"]1. Δεν φαίνεται να γειώνεται το regulator VR1 και το δικτύωμα γύρω του. 
1. Αν χρησιμοποιείς την ίδια varicap και για συντονισμό και για διαμόρφωση, θα μεταβάλλεται η ένταση του ήχου ανάλογα με την συχνότητα συντονισμού. Προτιμάται πάντα η χρήση δεύτερης ξεχωριστής varicap για την διαμόρφωση, με την σχετική συνδεσμολογία φυσικά. 
2. Από τον VR1 στείλε με ξεχωριστά VK200 τις τροφοδοσίες στα δυο στάδια, και όχι με τα δυο VK200 σε σειρά όπως είναι τώρα.[/code]
Μπορείς να διορθώσεις εσύ τα υπόλυπα που δεν κατάλαβα; κάντο με την ζωγραφική (πρόχειρα) ή εξήγησέ τα μου λεπτομερός
να το κάνω εγώ
Στο 2 Γιατί λες να στείλω ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία με VK200; στο buffer καλά αλλα στον ενισχυτή γιατί; αφού με είπες οτι 
τροφοδοτείτε μέσω του C23

----------


## sigmacom

1. OK, για μην μπερδευόμαστε στην κουβέντα το είπα  :Smile:  
2. Ξαναδες το λίγο, στην λίστα υλικών λέει 4.7*p*F
3. Yes!
4. Το VK200 είναι στραγγαλιστικό πηνίο για τις συχνότητες των FM. Δηλαδή περνάει ο ήχος ή μια DC τροφοδοσία χωρίς απώλειες, αλλά τα 100MHz τα σφάζει. Σε μια πλακέτα ενός πομπού, μας ενδιαφέρει να εμποδίσουμε οποιονδήποτε εξωτερικό επηρεασμό (ακόμα και το δικό μας σήμα RF από το δίπολο που εκπέμπουμε) να διεισδύσει στο κύκλωμά μας. Το καλώδιο του ήχου μπορεί να μαζεψει πεδίο RF και να στο μεταφέρει πάνω στην varicap - η οποία είναι πολύ κρίσιμο εξάρτημα αφού από αυτήν εξαρτάται η συχνότητα συντονισμού. Θα κουνάς το καλώδιο του ήχου και θα κάνει βόλτες ο ταλαντωτής! Γι' αυτό βάζεις ένα VK200, να έχεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου ότι κόβεις κάθε RF που μπορεί να "μπάσει" από το καλώδιο του ήχου. Τέλος, τώρα που ξαναβλέπω το σχέδιο με πιο καθαρό μυαλό, ο C2 πρέπει να μείνει εκεί, και να είναι 4.7pF.
5. Όταν συνδέεις δυο πυκνωτές σε σειρά (Ca, Cb), ισοδυναμούν με ένα πυκνωτή χωρητικότητας C=1/[(1/Ca)+(1/Cb)] - link. Αντίθετα, όταν τους συνδέεις παράλληλα, η χωρητικότητά τους προστίθεται C=Ca+Cb.

1. Ναί, ΟΚ κατάλαβα. Εσύ μιλάς για το σηματάκι της γείωσης μέσα στο κουτάκι του VR1. Αυτό σου λέει απλά ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να συνδέσεις αυτόν τον ακροδέκτη στην γείωση, και όχι ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ γείωση.
2. Ναί, κι απ' ότι είδα την έβαλες.  :Smile:  
3. Δεν έχει μόνο αντίσταση, έχει και μια δίοδο κλπ. Κάνε την πόλωση όπως την είχε στο αρχικό σχέδιο που έκανες την αντιγραφή.

1. ΟΚ
2. Στο σημείο που ενώνεται ο C23 με την R30 και το L3, εκεί θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις καλωδιάκι με τα +12V





> Μπορείς να διορθώσεις εσύ τα υπόλυπα που δεν κατάλαβα; κάντο με την ζωγραφική (πρόχειρα) ή εξήγησέ τα μου λεπτομερός
> να το κάνω εγώ



Βλέπε συνημένο αρχείο





> Στο 2 Γιατί λες να στείλω ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία με VK200; στο buffer καλά αλλα στον ενισχυτή γιατί; αφού με είπες οτι
> τροφοδοτείτε μέσω του C23



Με την απάντηση στο "2" πιο πάνω, νομίζω ότι έχεις καταλάβει.  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

2. Α συγνώμη τώρα το είδα είναι 4,7pF   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
4. Κατάλαβα για να μην παρεμβάλει το σήμα στον πομπό :o  Ναί ομως γιαυτήν
την δουλειά δεν θα μπορούσαμε να σφραγήσουμε την πλακέτα του πομπού σε ένα
αλουνινένιο κουτάκι και να το γειώσουμε; Θα μπορούσαμε τον ήχο να τον δίνουμε με ομωαξονικό ηχείων.
Θα βάλω CD-player μόνο για διαμόρφωση
5. Καλά λες είναι πυκνωτές σε σειρά, εγώ μπερδέφτηκα νόμιζα οτι τους προσθέτεις, είναι το αντίθετο απο τις αντιστάσεις

1. Δηλαδή το άλλο άκρο το γειώνω κανονικά στην γείωση του κυκλώματος σωστά; αυτό είπες εξαρχής;
3. Όχι δεν έχει δίοδο μόνο ένα πηνίο στην βάση   :Arrow:  www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar

1. Δεν μου είπες τελικά στο τελευταίο κύκλωμα (ενίσχυση) το ένα είναι VK200 τα άλλα L3, L4, L5;
2. Ναί το είδα, το διώρθωσες ευχαριστώ

Τώρα κάτι τελευταίο Αυτό το κύκλωμα που έφτιαξα και διόρθωσα με την βοήθειά σου λέγετε κανονικός *ΠΟΜΠΟΣ FM* δηλαδή είναι σε θέση να εκπέμπψει με 5W το πολύ;

----------


## sigmacom

4. Σαφώς και επιβάλλεται θωράκιση. Παρ' όλα αυτά, ότι πεδία RF μαζέψει επαγωγικά το καλώδιο του ήχου, μπορεί να στα περάσει μέσα στο κουτάκι, οπότε τζίφος (ας το πούμε "Δούρειος Ίππος"!). Γι' αυτό καλού-κακού, βάζεις ένα τσοκάκι στην είσοδο του ήχου ώστε να κόψεις οτιδήποτε ανεπιθύμητο έρθει απο κει.

1. Σου έβαλα μια γείωση στο τροποποιημένο σχέδιο που ανέβασα πριν.  :Smile:  
2. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Σου επισυνάπτω το κομμάτι της πόλωσης και θα δεις.

1. Τα άλλα είναι πηνιάκια που τυλίγεις στο χέρι σύμφωνα με την λίστα υλικών.  :Smile: 

Με λίγη προσοχή, μπορείς να έχεις φτιάξει ένα καλούτσικο πομπουδάκι.   :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ααα η αντίσταση και η δίοδος ναι, αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα πόλωσης;
δηλαδή θα χρειαστώ και ένα 7812 και ένα7805 σωστά;
Και κάτι άλλο στην είσοδο πάνω εκεί που λέει 12..25V είναι συννεχές σωστά
δηλαδή πρίν απο αυτό θα βάλω πυκνωτή 4700μF ή καλύτερα πυκνωτές και ακόμα ποιό πρίν
μετασχηματηστή. ε;
Καλούτσικο θα είναι αλλα θα βγάζει τουλάχιστον 5W;

----------


## amiga

ούτε 1 δεν θα βγάλεί!!!!
Θές οπωσδήποτε και ένα driver πρίν το 1971

----------


## ALAMAN

Εντάξει τότε θα βάλω το driver που έχει το κύκλωμα πομπού απο το οποίο πήρα
το σχέδιο ενίσχυσης, πού χωρίζτε όμως το buffer απο το επόμενο στάδιο;
Νομίζω οτι χωρίζετε απο τον C15 και μετά (R14, R15, C14, T4, L2, R26, C16, C17, C1 :Cool: 
Να το βάλω όλο δηλ. γίνετε να έχω δύο buffer; www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar

----------


## amiga

buffer λέγεται το επόμενο τρανζίστορ μετά τον ταλαντωτή όλα τα επόμενα είναι drivers για τα επόμενα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι το ξέρω μου το είχαν ξαναπεί αυτό, εγώ ρώτησα απο πού χωρίζετε το buffer απο το επόμενο στάδιο;
είναι σωστός ο χωρισμός που έκανα;

----------


## amiga

Μια χαρά τα χώρισες!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ωραία ευχαριστώ. Αυτό θα το βάλω μετά το buffer και πρίν τον ενισχυτή σωστά;
Να βάλω και το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας που έχει πιο πάνω για τον ενισχυτή;
Ο C15 περιλαμβάνετε στο στάδιο ενίσχυσης ή στο buffer;

----------


## 234

Ταλαντωτής με το ΒF900 όπως το έχεις στο σχέδιο που έβαλες μέχρι τον C14 33pf  και συνεχίζεις με το σχέδιο www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar   από τον C10 33pf = C14  , Τ2,Τ3,Τ4,Τ5 όπως  είναι στο σχέδιο . 
Μία άλλη πρόταση  είναι Ταλαντωτής με το ΒF900 όπως το έχεις στο σχέδιο που έβαλες μέχρι τον C14 33pf  και συνεχίζεις με το σχέδιο http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2264   buffer  με το BFR90 και μετά το 2N4427 μέχρι τον πυκνωτή 220pf  και συνεχίζεις με το L3 του  2sc1971

----------


## ALAMAN

Μάλιστα  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   μέχρι τώρα έχουμε έναν στάνταρ ταλαντωτή.
εγώ λέω το δευτερο θα δουλέψει καλύτερα  :Smile:  
Στο σχέδιο www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar ο ταλαντωτής δεν περιλαμβάνει και το Τ2;
και τελειώνει ανάμεσα στην R9 και τον C13;
εξάλου όπως είπε και ο Moutoulos





> Το 2SC1971 με είσοδο 0.3W σου βγάζει περίπου 4W,   
> με 0.5W σου βγάζει περίπου 6W, και με 0.7W σου βγάζει 
> κάπου 8W.



το σχέδιο που δημοσήευσε ο amiga λέει οτι βγάζει 0,5W ώς buffer και εν συνεχεία προενίσχυση
άρα σύμφωνα με τον moutoulo θα βγάλει 6W και πιό κάτω
 τώρα με 6W και πιό κάτω 5,5W ασ πούμε το λίνεαρ που δημοσήευσα σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...er=asc&start=0
θα δουλέψει ή θα φύγει το τρανζίστορ απο την πλακέτα; εξάλου μπορούμε να μειώσουμε την ισχύ,
αλλα με τί γέφυρα θα το μετρήσω ούτε γέφυρα δεν έχω, στα τυφλά; είναι επικύνδινο για τη ζωή του 
τρανζίστορ αμα κέγετε με 6W
Θα φτιάξω και την κάθε βαθμίδα σε ξεχωριστή πλακέτα για να μπορώ να κάνω αλλαγές

----------


## amiga

που λέω εγώ ότι ο Buffer θα βγάλει 0.5W ????? όυτε 50mW δεν θα βγάλει!
Αν δεν έχεις γέφυρα τι ασχολείσαι με αυτοκατασκευές RF!!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!! Τρέχα τώρα να πάρεις και να ναι και καλή!
το 2SC1971 και 1.5W να του δώσεις δεν θα καεί απλά όταν το παίζεις σε συνεχή λειτυργία μην δλωσε περίποιυ 0.5W.
Γιατί να ανι επικίνδυνο αν καεί;;;; Το επικίνδυνο είναι μόνο αν ανίξεις τρανζίστορ που έχουν οξύδιο του βιριλίου μέσα και το πιάεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν είπες οτι θέλεις να το κάνεις να δουλέυει με 1W και όχι με 0,5W;
και στο τέλος λές να το ανεβάσεις κατα 0,5W http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2264
Δεν είπα μόνο για το buffer αλλα όλη η κατασκευή μαζί με buffer
Μπορώ να βρώ γέφυρα με 15Ε ή με 10Ε;




> δλωσε



Τί ενοείς με την παραπάνω λέξη;
Δεν είπα οτι είναι επικύνδυνο για την δικιά μου ζωή αλλα για την δικιά του ζωή δηλ.
μήπως θα καεί αν του δώσω 6W γιατί το σχέδιο λέει οτι θέλει οδήγηση 4-5W, κατάλαβες;
μιλαω για το σχέδιο λίνεαρ με το BLY89A
Τώρα θα βάλω ταλαντωτή BF900 έπειτα ή το buffer που μου έδωσες http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...=4767&start=15 και απο εκεί και πέρα ενισχυση απο εκεί που χώρισα το παραπάνω κύκλωμα δηλ. απο τον C15 ώς το τέλος
ή αλιώς το σχέδιο με buffer και ενισχυση http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2264 και στη συνέχεια
την τελική ενίσχση του παραπάνω κτκλώματος
ποιό απο τα δύο;
στο τελικό στάδιο ενίσχυσης (2SC1971) να βάλω και το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας που έχει κάτω

----------


## ^Active^

Αν εννοεις γεφυρα ανορθωσης  με 15ευρω περνεις.. γεφυρα στασιμων δεν παιρνεις!!! Για μια γεφυρα οχι και τοσο αξιοπιστη υπολογιζε 50ευρω τουλαχιστον. Α και που εισαι στα RF θελει λεφτα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι δεν θα με κοστήσει πολύ τον πομπό τον έκανα όχι αυτόν τον άλλο που δημοσήευσα σε άλλη ενότητα (πομπός FM 4W)
Το μόνο που απόμεινε είναι να δώ πρακτικά την πραγματική ισχύ που βγάζει και τέλος να τυπώσω το λίνεαρ αφού πάρω ένα τρανζίστορ.
Γέφυρα στασίμων δεν έχω αλλα μπορώ να πάω τον πομπό σε κάποιον που έχει και άν βγάζει απο 3,8-5,2W τρέχω αμέσως για λίνεαρ.
Θα δοκιμάσω την ground plane που έφτιαξα σε έναν κονέκτορα και άν δεν πετύχει, απλά, θα ξαναβάλω το δίπολο
Και αργότερα... ποιός ξέρει μπορεί να με ξαναπιάσει η τρέλα και να βάλω άλλο λίνεαρ, ποιό μεγάλο
επισυνάπτω το κύκλωμα με Ταλαντωτή, buffer και 2 στάδια ενίσχυσης (προενίσχυση και ενίσχυση)
έβγαλα το buffer που έχε και έβαλα το δικό μου και στο τέλος θα βάλω και το φίλτρο για να μην με κυνυγάνε οι γείτονες.
Και κάτι ακόμα, άν βάλω 2 φίλτρα αρμονικών τί θα γίνει; το ένα πίσω απο το άλλο.
Στο τέλος του πομπού εκεί που μπαίνει η κεραία δηλαδή τα 2πηνία L5, L3 και οι δύο πυκνωτές C19, C20 μου θυμίζουν λίγο
φίτλρο.

----------


## amiga

Δεν θελω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλα το να παίρνεις 4-5 άσχετα σχέδια και απλά να κόβεις και να ράβεις ειδικά στα RF δεν βλέπω να δουλεύει τίποτα σωστά.
Τα RF θέλουν και λίγη μελέτη(και υποχρεοτικά κάποια όργανα μέτρησης). Έχεις σκευτεί ποτε τι συμβαίνει αν π.χ. o driver υπεροδηγεί το transistor εξόδου;;; π.χ. αν αυτοταλαντώνει ένα τρανζίστορ ή και όλα;;; πότε και πως βάζουμε πηνεία ανάμεσα στα τρανσίστορ;; πως προσαρμώζουμε το ένα με το άλλο;

----------


## ALAMAN

Γιατί ρε παιδιά  :frown:   δεν είναι καλό το σχεδιάκι;
Τα RF δεν θέλουν λίγη μελέτη, πολύ μελέτη θέλουν.
Όπως βλέπεις θέλω τόσο πολύ να φτιάξω έναν πομπό και κάθομε ψάχνω σχέδια απο εδώ και απο εκεί
με την βοήθειά σας τα ενώνω και απο εκεί και πέρα τα παρουσιάζω για τυχόν λάθη ή βελτιώσεις.
Θα τον βάλω σε κουτί και θα τον τυλίξω γύρω γύρω αλουμυνόχαρτο, ακόμα και το ομοαξονικό με το οποίο
θα συνδεθεί ο πομπός με το λίνεαρ θα είναι τυλιγμένο με αλουμυνόχαρτο. Τριπλή θωράκιση  :Very Happy:  

Άν χρειαστεί θα το βάλω και μέσα στη γή το κουτί να γειώνετε καλύτερα  :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## itta-vitta

Μπράβο Αλαμάν. Μ' αρέσει που δεν το βάζεις κάτω και συνεχίζεις να προσπαθείς. Σταμάτησα τη βοήθεια γιατί με τα τρανζίστορς και τα πλλ δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ. Είδικά με τα πλλ καθόλου. Μόλις άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται, σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι. Αν ήθελες μηχάνημα με λυχνίες, πολύ ευχαρίστως. Πιστεύω ότι πλησιάζεις στο τέλος. Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.
Μ' αυτά που είπες περί γειώσεως (ότι θα βάλεις το μηχάνημα στη γη για να έχει καλή γείωση), θυμήθηκα ένα φίλο "ραδιοπειρατή" στη 10ετία του '70, τον Κώστα τον Παράνομο (δεν ζει τώρα, έφυγε από τη ζωή πριν 3 χρόνια), έβαζε γείωση σε γλάστρα και δούλευε αυτοταλάντωτο στα ΑΜ με δυο λυχνίες παράλληλα, έτσι ώστε αν καεί η μία να λειτουργεί η άλλη, όπως έλεγε στις συνομιλίες.

----------


## amiga

Δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρίνω ούτε να σε προσβάλω!! Το ότι ασχολίσαι είναι θετικό αλλα ρε συ αφού σου αρέσουν τόσο πάρε μια γέφυρα και ένα φορτίο να κανεις κάτι σωστό, έτσι θα δείς πόση ισχύ παίρνεις σε κάθε στάδιο και θα την μειώσεις-αυξήσεις όσο χρειάζεται το επόμενο στάδιο σαν είσοδο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Βασικά εγώ όταν θα πάω θεσ/νίκη θα πάρω το τρανζίστορ (BLY89A) θα κάνω το λίνεαρ
και θα δουλεύω πομπό FM 4W που παρουσίασα στην πρώτη σελίδα αλλα με τις διορθώσεις
του itta-vitta. και Linear αυτό που έχει στην ίδια σελίδα.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δνε μου είχατε απαντήσει. Οι μεταβλητοί του λίνεαρ ήταν 10-80 εγώ όμως
πήρα 11-60 απο τον μανιάτη δεν είχε μεγαλύτερους κάνουν;
Τώρα για το σχέδιο που έχει πιό πάνω είναι για την εμπειρία πιό πολύ αλλα άν βγεί καλό θα το χρησιμοποιήσω
Την γείωση στην γλάστρα πώς την έβαζε; έπερνε ένα σίδερο και το κάρφωνε στο χώμα και μετά το ένωνε
με το σιδεράκι τις πρίζας  :Question:   ή έβαζε απλώς ένα σίδερο και το έκανε γείωση στον πομπό.
Φίλε amiga. Είσαι ολόσωστος και δεν θα διαφωνίσω καθόλου. θα αγοράσω γέφυρα
αλλα μήπως θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω ένα βατόμετρο.

----------


## amiga

Φυσικά και μπορείς με διαφόρους τρόπους αλλά πρέπει να έχεις και μια γέφυρα του εμπορίου και ένα φορτίο για να το βαθμονομήσεις την πρώτη φορα. Θα σου κοστίσει περίπου 7 ευρώ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιό θα κοστίσει 7 ευρώ  :Shocked:   το εμπορικό; ή το φτιαχτό;

----------


## amiga

Το φτιαχτό!!!! Το εμπορικό θα κοστίζει απο 50 και πάνω (με 50 δεν θα είναι και τέλεια). υπάρχουν και κάποιες με 20 ευρώ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ!!!!
γιατί οι περισσότερες είναι για cb και μετράνε μέχρι 40MHz σωστά.
Η φτιαχτή θα μετράει άψογα για τα FM αν την βαθμονομήσεις φυσικά με σωστή γέφυρα. (Μηλάμε για γέφυρα σαν αυτή που έχουν μέσα οι επώνυμοι πομποί FM αν ψάξεις στο forum θα βρείς τα σχέδια απο ένα RVR 100W εκεί έχει και γέφυρα)

----------


## ALAMAN

Συγνώμη, τώρα μιλάμε για φτιαχτο φορτίο ή φτιαχτή γεφυρα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Φίλε Αλαμάν μια γέφυρα είναι απαραίτητη για όσους ασχολούνται με τις ραδιοσυχνότητες. Το χόμπυ που διαλέξαμε να ασχοληθουμε δυστυχώς είναι ακριβό. Όταν το επιτρέψουν τα οικονομικά σου αγόρασε μία. Μια καλή και φτηνή λύση είναι αυτή:
http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=462

Αρχίζει από τους 1.8 ΜΗΖ αλλά μετράει και από τους 1.5 ΜΗΖ. Είναι πατέντα της Diamond. Κάτι φτηνότερο δε νομίζω να βρεις. Εγώ έχω την Daiwa CN801Η. Πολύ καλό κομμάτι. Την ίδια έχει και ο Βαγγέλης ο evbelis, ο φίλος από το σάιτ και είναι πολυ ευχαριστημένος. Νομίζω και ο Κώστας30 έχει την ίδια γέφυρα.
Όσο για τη γείωση στη γλάστρα, του φίλου μου του Κώστα του Παράνομου, η γείωση αυτή δεν "πιάνει". Τότε που τα έκανε αυτά ο φίλος μου, ήταν ακόμη άσχετος. Και το αυτοταλάντωτο με τις δυο λυχνίες παράλληλα, έβγαινε δυνατά άλλα δεν μπορούσε να συντονιστεί εύκολα γιατί έβγαζε πολλές αρμονικές. Έψαχνε να βρεί το κεντρικό του σήμα. Δούλευε μεγάλη κεραία και από ψηλό σημείο, γι' αυτό ακουγόταν δυνατά. Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα.

----------


## ReFas

Γεια σου ALAMAN
Μπορεις να μετρησεις την ισχυ ενος μικρου πομπου σε 50Ω φορτιο ευκολα με το πιο κατω σχηματακι.
Μετρας την DC ταση και υπολογιζεις την ισχυ με τον τυπο (V*V)/100.

Για αντισταση βαζεις αναλογα με την ισχυ που πιθανον να εχεις για παραδειγμα 2 αντιστασεις παραλληλα των 100Ω 2W για να μετρησεις μεχρι 4-5Watt  η και 4 των 200Ω για παραπανω ισχυ.

Για να το κατασκευασεις χρησιμοποιησε ενα κομματι πλακετας ας πουμε 5χ5 εκατοστα με το χαλκο της να παιζει το ρολο του ground plane (θα κολησεις οτι γειωνεται εκει).
Επισης κοψε και τα ποδαρακια να ειναι κοντα 5χιλιοστα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί έχω τέτοιο κύκλωμα αλλα δεν έχει τιμές
Το μόνο που δεν ήξερα ήταν οι τιμές και ο τύπος
Γιατί να βάλω 2 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα αφού έχει μία των 50Ω
Για να το κατασκευάσω δεν γίνετε σε ράστερ (bread board)

----------


## amiga

ALAMAN: Συγνώμη, τώρα μιλάμε για φτιαχτο φορτίο ή φτιαχτή γεφυρα.

Γέφυρα φυσικά!

----------


## ReFas

> Ναί έχω τέτοιο κύκλωμα αλλα δεν έχει τιμές
> Το μόνο που δεν ήξερα ήταν οι τιμές και ο τύπος
> Γιατί να βάλω 2 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα αφού έχει μία των 50Ω
> Για να το κατασκευάσω δεν γίνετε σε ράστερ (bread board)



Αυτη η μια των 50Ω ποσα βαττ ειναι? λογικα θα ειναι 1 η 2 οποτε αν θες να μετρησεις περισσοτερη ισχυ θα ζεστενεται η θα καει.

Σε bread board οχι, τα υλικα που πανε στη γειωση ενοειται οτι πανε σε 0 βολτ και αυτο γινεται με μεγαλη προσεγγιση αν τα ενωσεις σε ενα μεγαλο σχετικα κομματι χαλκο, και οχι απλα με μια γραμμη η με ενα καλωδιο.
Στο DC λειτουργει στην RF οχι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή μπορώ να φτιάξω γέφυρα με 7ευρώ;
Σχεδιάκι;  :Smile:

----------


## amiga

Σου γραψα και παραπάνω ότι αν ψάξεις στο forum θα βρείς τα σχέδια απο το RVR 100W εκεί έχει και την γέφυρα. ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΘΜΟΝΟΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα αυτό, κάνει  :Question:  
έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο;

----------


## amiga

καλό είναι.
Αν θές μην βάλεις ότι υπάρχει στην είσοδο μετά τον 5p (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και αυτου) και θα έχεις μόνο ένα όργανο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ενωείς κάπως έτσι;
δηλαδή μετατρέπουμε το μικροαμπερόμετρο (μΑ) σε βατόμετρο (W)  :Question: 
Θα μετράει καθαρά βάτ εξόδου;;;

----------


## amiga

Δεν μετατρέπεις το αμπερόμετρο σε βατόμετρο αλλά αν αυτό σε βοηθάει πές το έτσι!!!!
Αν κάνεις σωστά της γραμμές μεταφοράς και όχι όπως να ναι , και αν (οπως σου έχω πει 100.000 φορές) το βαθμονομήσεις με σωσή γέφυρα και φορίο θα έχεις μια γέφυρα που θα μετράει τέλεια στα 88-108

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς να το βαθμονομήσω δηλαδή τί θες να πείς;
Να δώ άν μετράει τόσο καλά όσο και η πραγματική γέφυρα του εμπορίου;  :Question:  
Βοήθα και λίγο τον αρχάριο
Το σχέδιο καλό είναι;
Κάτι λεπτά ορθογώνια σαν γραμές που έχει το σχέδιο είναι γραμές μεταφοράς  :Question:  
Πόσο απόσταση πρέπει να έχουν μεταξύ τους;
Το καλώδιο που έρχετε απο το REF και πάει κάτω απο αυτες τις γραμές μπορώ να το περάσω κάτω απο την πλακέτα με βραχυκύκλωμα;

----------


## amiga

Το μικροαμπερόμετρο δεν έχει τημές σε W. Βαθμονόμηση σημένει ότι την πρώτη φορά θα έχεις και τις δύο γέφυρες εν σειρά και θα αναιβάζεις W και θα γράφεις τις τημές απο την επώνυμη γέφυρα στην φτιαχτή.
Για να την κάνεις σωστή θές καλό φορτίο και όχι με απλές αντιστάσεις που βγάζει λίγα στάσημα , και φυσικά καλή γέφυρα γιατί αλλιώς θα σου μετράει λάθος και η φτιαχτή.
Το σχέδιο είναι μια χαρα.
Ναι είναι γραμμές μεταφοράς και πρέπει να τις υπολογίσεις , αν τις κάνεις λάθος τα χασες όλα!
Η κεντική πρέπει να είναι 50Ω και οι άλλες 2 150Ω (εγώ τις κάνω 100). Η απόσταση απο την κεντρική πρέπει να είναι περίπου 2-4 mm (αυτό δεν παίζει και σοβαρό ρόλο).
Κάτω απ την πλακέτα δεν θα περάσεις τίποτα αλλά θα έχει γείωση (πλακέτα διπλής όψεως) και αρκετά σημεία σύνδεσης της πάνω γείωσης με τη γη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Λέω να πάρω καμία έτοιμη φτιαχτή και να τελειώνω.
Τί είναι το φορτίο;;

----------


## amiga

To φορίο ή dummy load το βάζεις αντι για κεραία και έχεις 0 στάσημα σε όλες τις συχνότητες (ανάλογα με τις προδιαγραφές του φορτίου) και εκπέμπεις όσα W αντέχει το φορτίο σου αλλά δεν ακούγεσαι πουθενά (άντε 10 μέτρα στην καλύτερη).
Έτσι έχεις μια ιδανική κεραία για να συντονίσεις στα 50Ω και να κάνεις τις δοκημές σου χωρίς να ενοχλέις κανέναν.

Μιας και είσαι αρχάριος πρέπει να ξέρεις (μπορεί και να το ξέρεις αλλά ας το πούμε άλλη μια φορα!!!) ότι αν εκπέμπεις χωρίς φορτίο RF ή χωρίς κεραία ή με κεραία που είναι φτιαγμένη για άλλη συχνότητα κατα 99.9% θα κάψεις το τελικό στάδίο του πομπού σου.

Φορτίο μπορείς να φτιάξεις και αυτό του site αλλά δεν κάνει για να βαθμονομείς γέφυρες γιατί λόγω της απλής κατασκευής του με αντιστάσεις δέν έχει λόγο στάσημων 1:1 αλλά κάπου 1.4:1. Για να εκπέμπεις χωρίς κεραία φυσικά μπορείς να το χρισημοποιήσεις άνετα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ά κατάλαβα, κάτι σαν εξασθενητής σωστά;

----------

